# Need help from California MLS members



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Fellow MLS members, 
I am trying to help my friend Wade get an Orchard Supply Hardware Bachmann G Scale Set 90060. It is called the "Limited Edition Silverton Flyer" It is a freight set. 
*Here is a picture* of the set in question. 

This is the first picture I ever posted so I hope I haven't broken any rules!! 

This set was sold only in California at OSH Stores, my friend lives in Pensylvania and has no chance of getting one. 
If you have one of these and are willing to part with it let me known the price you want and the condition of the set, Wade will gladly pay all shipping costs. 
Thanks for reading this!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing here in San Diego area, closest stores are about 100 miles north 

Sorry, Greg


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe if you post the UPC code on it we can look for it? 
Some Orchard stores have these in the back. 
Chip


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Bill, 
Will check local OSH store asap. I'm in No. Calif near Sacramento. Will let you know or post here if I find one 

Joe McGarry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The OSH located in Tustin, CA on 17th Street had five left over after Christmas at 25% off. I was waiting for 50% off (like the rest of their Christmas stuff), but they pulled a switcheroo this year. They told me that if I wanted one, they had reshelved them in with the supplies until next Christmas, but if I wanted one, I could have it for full retail. 

So, if you are willing to pay full retail, there may still be some available. I'll be in Phoenix at the convention until next Tue.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the first picture I ever posted so I hope I haven't broken any rules!!
Posted images can be no wider than 640 pixels. Sorry. &nbsp  &nbsp I converted your photo to a link.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dwight, Guess I didn't reduce it enough. Will do better next time. I'm sure Wade would pay full retail, for a brand new set!! I will rey to get a UPC code number. but if someone else has it please post it. Thanks to all for the responses.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the picture reposted for you in a size allowed by forum rules: 
Posted By billsharron on 04/25/2008 7:54 PM

Hi Fellow MLS members, I am trying to help my friend Wade get an Orchard Supply Hardware Bachmann G Scale Set 90060. It is called the "Limited Edition Silverton Flyer" It is a freight set. *Here is a picture* of the set in question. 










 This set was sold only in California at OSH Stores, my friend lives in Pensylvania and has no chance of getting one. If you have one of these and are willing to part with it let me known the price you want and the condition of the set, Wade will gladly pay all shipping costs. Thanks for reading this!!


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight Thanks again for the help!! 

Chip the numbers on the bar code are 0 22899 90060 5 

Again Any and all help is appreciated!!


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Bill, 

Checked the local OSH store here in Lodi CA. 

They had those sets at X-mas time but are sold out. Said they expected more for next Christmas. That's a long wait !!! Best of luck on your search. 

Joe McGarry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That set was from 2 years ago, this years set had 2 passenger cars and a woodburner engine. 
I thought they stored them all away after christmas this year? There were no after christmas sales of leftover trains sets this year, one store near me clung to them like packrats saying they would store them till next year. I think other stores may have blew them out but not this one!


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, Thanks for checking, vssmith is correct the freight set is from 2006. 

If any of you belong to a club, maybe you could ask around to see if someone is willing to part with one! 

Thanks


----------

